# Any tried this site?



## Polishgirl21 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm looking to join a subscription service for nail polish at a relatively good price.  I was curious if anyone on this forum has every tried out the following.  How is the product quality does it chip easy?

Site

www.dollarnailcare.com


----------



## love4beauty (Feb 26, 2015)

i have not but just looked up there facebook page and asked a few questions to one of there customers who made a comment on there polishes . they dont give much info on products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AddictedtoPerfume (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm, haven't heard that subscription box before. I'm going to check it out...


----------



## Polishgirl21 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just a heads up I tried out there dollar product it was pretty nice.  it covered well and didn't have that cheap nail polish smell that some polish have.  I may look into trying the gel as well. 

oh and staff are very helpful.


----------

